# Norwegen, Fræna



## Henrik3000 (19. Juli 2009)

Moin,
ich fahre im September mit ein paar Freunden nach Norwegen zum fischen. Wir haben uns ein Haus an der Westküste von Fræna gebucht. Was in Westlicher richtung von Kristiansund liegt.
Ich möchte hauptsächlich in Flüssen, Bächen und Seen den Wildforellen mit der Fliegenrute nachstellen. Was ich bisher aber noch nicht gemacht habe, da ich erst im letzten Jahr angefangen habe mit der Fliegerute zu Fischen.
Und nun möchte ich euch boardies fragen, ob einer von euch in der Ecke schon einmal war. Und diesbezüglich vielleicht ein paar Tips hat.
Für Flußstrecken, Seen, spezielle Techniken und spezielle Ausrüstung.

Ich werde auch im Meer und Fjord, mit der Angel und der Fliegenrute, den Meeresräubern nachstellen. Und natürlich gucken ob da Meerforellen zu erwischen sind. Wir haben da auch ein Boot was wir nutzen können.

Einen schönen Gruß Henrik


----------



## pryde (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

hei henrik,
bin zur zeit in batnfjordsöra und überzeugter Fliegenfischer,erkunde momentan so alle Seen und Bäche in dieser Gegend.
Also Bisse hast du massenweise.... Fänge eher bescheiden...Miniforellen nicht grösser als 15cm,vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück... habe bisher an 3 Seen und den Fluss Batnfjordelva von Mündung ca. 5km flussaufwärts gefischt. Fluss hat nach ca. 1km aufwärts ziemliches Niedrigwasser 10cm - 30cm und es gibt bis dorthin wenig interessante Stellen.
An den 3 Seen (sind ca. 15km Flussaufwärts - Abgabepflichtig - und 1,5km Fussmarsch) glaube ich bist mit Spinnfischen eher erfolgreich.
Werde die nächsten Tage anfangen den Batnfjordelva flussabwärts zu fischen..?!
wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, dann melde dich. Bin noch bis 31.07.vor Ort.

pryde


----------



## Henrik3000 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

Moin, das ist ja klasse,
unser Haus ist in Harøysundet.
Ich hatte vor die Bäche und Seen in der Gengend da zu beangeln.

Mündet der von dir beschriebene Fluss in Batnfjordsøra??
Ich konnte jetzt noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen wo du grade genau angelst.
Aber ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn du besonderst schöne Strecken mir beschreiben könntest, bzw. irgendwie mitteilen könntest.

Fschst du da auch mit der Fliege auf Meerforellen??
Weißt du wie gut die da verbreitet sind, bzw. wo mann da gut welche kriegen kann!?

Erstmal weiter Petri Heil & TL

Gruss Henrik


----------



## pryde (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

hei henrik, 

also nochmals zur besseren Orentierung, ich bin in Batnfjordsöra und habe dort ein Ferienhaus. Der Fluss ist der/die Batnfjordelva und mündet dort in den Fjord.
Übrigens kannst du dir supergenaue Karten herunterladen bzw. ausdrucken., dazu später...
Ich möchte dich jetzt nicht desillusionieren... aber Meerforellen sind hier schon seit langen keine mehr gefangen worden gleichfalls stets um den Lachs... auch wenn es irgendwo, in irgendwelchen  Angelreisenmagazinen so schön geschildert wird (alles Kommerz).
Habe es heute mit pilkern auf den Fjord versucht ..... langweilig....gähn, wollte es einfach mal wieder testen (Wetter war nicht so besonders), nach 4Std. aufgehört, mit mageren Erfolg (2Köhler ca. je 2kg). ziemlich mau und im Mündungsdelta zu flach und verkrautet. Also morgen die Fliegenruten einsetzen, habe mir schon ein paar Seen und Flüsse/Bäche auf der Karte markiert. 
Detailkarten bekommst du wenn du "Gulesider.no" aufrufst und dann Fräna eingibst, und dann auf Karte gehst und dir dann noch das Satellitenbild anschaust.... gezoomt natürlich.
pryde


----------



## Henrik3000 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

Ah, jetzt weiß ich bescheid! 

Der Link ist gut, ich danke dir!! 

Sind in den Fjorden auch keine Meerforellen zu sehen?
Angelst du auch mit der Fliege auf Köhler oder Makrelen? Ein Freund von mir, der kommt mit da hin, meint das geht ganz gut, evtl. mit einer sinkschnur!

Ist der / die Batnfjordelva der größte Fluss auf Fræna??

Danke erst mal pryde.

Schönen Gruß von mir!

Ps.: würde mich freunen wenn du mir ein paar Angelstellen mitteilen würdest, wo ich unbedingt fischen muss, wenn ich da bin!


----------



## fluefiske (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

Hallo Henrik !
Fraena selbst kenn ich zwar nicht,kann Dir aber zur Fischerei mit der Fliegenrute auf Pollack,Makrele,Köhler und anderes Meeresgetier was sagen.
Ich such mir einen Fähr - oder anderen Bootsanleger,wo ich genügend Platz zum Werfen habe ,um mit der Fliegenrute den Pollacks nachzustellen,was ich schon seit Jahren mit großer Begeisterung und großem Erfolg praktiziere.Meine #9 Pac Bay hat sich dabei schon viele Male bis ins Handteil durchgebogen.Bestückt mit einer Schnur mit integrierter 9m langen Sinkspitze mit 250grain (Meine hat exakt 18 Gramm) und einem 30-35er Vorfach 1.50-2.00m lang, bin ich gut gerüstet,um auf Tiefe zu kommen.Die Biester steigen ganz brutal ein und die Drills gehen unter die Haut.
Wenn ich mir die Karte von Deinem Urlaubsort ansehe,habe ich keine Bedenken,daß Du auch mit feinem Fliegengerät auf Bachforellen und ev. Saiblinge fischen kannst.Es gibt mehr als genug Seen,die durch flüsse verbunden sind.
Du wirst Deinen Spaß haben.Ich bin mir sehr sicher,wenn Du den ersten grösseren Pollack gedrillt hast,bist Du infiziert.
Der Weg an den Batnfjordselva ist zu weit und bringt Dir kaum was.Nur bei starkem Regen ziehen dort Lachse hoch.Das habe ich selbst gesehen vor ca. 12 Jahren.Da standen 5 Lachse direkt vor der Brücke und warteten auf Wasser von oben und zwar tagelang.Wenn die Bedingungen einigermassen ok gewesen wären,hätte ich mir gerne eine Saisongkarte gekauft,aber bei diesen Bedingungen hatte ich darauf verzichtet.
@ pryde
Es gibt dort einen See,den man kostenlos befischen kann.Ungefähr in der Mitte des Fjordes auf der östlichen Seite geht die Strasse ab,musst mal im Touristbüro nachfragen.Dort habe ich mit der Trockenfliege viele BF gefangen,aber eine von 20cm ist schon kapital.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Henrik3000 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

Hallo Erich !

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!! 

Das fördert die Vorfreude!! |jump:


Für die Küste habe ich bisher nur eine 6 er, mit der ich immer auf Mefo gehe. Das reicht anscheinend denn wohl nicht, oder?

Gruß Henrik


----------



## fluefiske (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

Hallo Henrik !
Die 6er ist zu schwach,eine 8er ist die unterste Grenze.
Schau mal auf meinen Urlaubszähler :vik:

Gruß Erich


----------



## Henrik3000 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

Sauber, du machst ja nur Urlaub! ^^


----------



## jomel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

moin,

da ich bei der tour mit henne (so heißt der henrik nämlich wirklich ) auch am start bin danke für die tipps von meiner seite...

@ pryde
ich habe in der norwegischen lachsstatistik von 06 nachgelesen, dass im sylteelva bei moen ein ganz guter und vor allem stabiler bestand an lachsen zu finden sein soll, vielleicht lohnt da mal ein versuch?!

südlich von eide mündet ja auch noch ein fluss in den fjord und bildet einen binnensee, dort haben wir 2005 eine menge mefos und lachs springen sehen. geangelt haben wir allerdings im nur fjord, da wir nicht genau wussten, ob wir dort einen schein brauchten, hat da vielleicht jemand ne ahnung??? also nur für den kleinen see und den durchfluss...
an der brücke darf nicht gefischt werden!

das pollackangeln mit fliegenrute wird dieses jahr auf jeden fall ordentlich angegriffen, ein paar versuche diesbezüglich habe ich schon hinter mir und ich war BEGEISTERT!!

greetz und danke 
johannes

edit:
@fluefiske:
dein urlauszähler ist für einen armen, seit wochen lernenden studenten in der viel zu warmen bude echt zu viel...


----------



## pryde (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

Hallo aus Norwegen,

die Sylteselva ist schon interessant....... aber ein wenig umständlich die nötigen Lizenzen zu erwerben, 
Es gibt da 5 verschiedene Angelzonen die sich drei Eigentümer teilen und von jeden die jeweilige Zonenlizenz/Erlaubnis kaufen musst.
Bin ca. 1Std. erst mal herum gefahren um die Besitzer ausfindig zu machen. Es gibt zwar eine große Hinweistafel mit der Zoneneinteilung und Besitzertelefonnummern aber keine Adressbeschreibung, also musst du dich durchfragen..... will es kurz machen,  die Zone *3 + Zone Moen* und Zone *1a *sind am interssantesten (in der Zone *1a* kann mann ab und zu einen Kapitalen springen sehen) und der Versuch dort lohnt sich alle mal. 
Verkauf der Lizenzen: Zone 3 + Zone Meon ist ein grünes Haus an der linken Seite ca. 300m nach Supermarkt Bunnpris auf der 64 in Malmefjorden wenn du aus Richtung Molde kommst. Besitz heißt Ottar Moen.
Zone 1a musst du bei der letzten Brücke vor Mündung ins Delta nach rechts, auf den Bauerhof fahren, Besitzer heißt Sylte.
Für den Durchfluss bei *Eide  *( heißt Vägsböelva) brauchst natürlich auch Lizenzen. Zoneneinteilung  *A - B - C* und kostet je Zone* 80 NKr*. 
Ich habe alle Zonen abgearbeitet und meine Favos sind Zone *A + B*. Für die angrenzenden Seen hatte ich leider kein Zeit mehr.
Der Lizenzverkauf ist "Gott sei Dank" zentralisiert... An der *BEST-*Tankstelle auf der *64*.
Ps. dort wird auch manchmal nach der Fiskekart vom "Direktoratet for *naturforvalting*" gefragt (bekommt man auch schon in Tyskeland, kann man im Internet herunterladen und online bezahlen *220NKr*. oder an allen Postämter oder Kommunevervaltungen in Norwegen.)

pryde


----------



## Henrik3000 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

Nochmals Danke! 
Hört sich ja echt kompliziert an...


----------



## pryde (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Norwegen, Fræna*

hallo henrik, 

so heute war mein letzter Angeltag.....!

Fazit... Ein Fliegenfischerrevier ist derzeit Molde nicht unbedingt.
An den Hotspots bist du nicht lange alleine, viele Norweger haben für sich das Fliegenfischen endeckt und stehen doch schon die ganze Nacht mit Zweihandruten, in der Hoffnung den *Lachs *zu überzeugen an ihren Stellen.
Also ich habe es nicht mitbekommen, das einer *Einen* erbeutet hat.
Gründe gibt es sicherlich mehrfach und es kann sich auch im September schon ganz anders darstellen.
Habe jetzt in den letzten 2 Wochen Molde umrundet und so alles was ein bischen nach Bach o. Fluss aussah befischt.
Wie schon beschrieben hat man jede Menge Bisse, und deine Fliege wird auch attackiert, nur sind die Fischlein soooo winzig das man richtig Mitleid hat wenn dann doch einer hängen bleibt.
Letztlich kann muss man auch die wunderschöne Landschaft und auf sich einwirken lassen und sich's schön reden.

Ein paar Insidertips gibt es natürlich auch für dich, c1jamax@aol.com.

Pryde


----------

